# Kati, Pennywise, and Joey



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry if these pics are huge, I have no clue how to shrink them.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aw they are so precious!! The pictures are big but that's ok! You can see the beauty of them all =D


----------

